# NEC 2690 Spectraview and a Laptop



## Braders (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a dell M64'' laptop and a 269' spectraview ii.

I can not seem to get it working.

When i open SV i get this message.

"Unable to comunicate with any supported display monitors. Please verify that your system is supported and confirm that display configeration is correct......."

When i open SV --&gt; Edit --&gt; display config, I am unable to get my monitor recognised.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 23, 2009)

what type of connection does it use ? Is the cable ok ?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 3, 2009)

If you aren't using a DVI cable you might try that. I think the DDC channel it uses is supposed to work with analog cables, but not certain (and in a brief search could not find out). I'm running a 249' on Windows 7 64 (which is almost Vista64) and it works fine for me with DVI.  I like Spectraview a lot.

The other thing is make sure you have the laptop not simultaneously displaying on the laptop screen and monitor; not sure that won't work, but seems possible as a problem.

Does the laptop itself (not Spectraview) know waht the monitor is? E.g. if you use the drivers tools (e.g. if nVidia those), does it identify the monitor correctly? If not check drivers.


----------

